# Dehydrated raw food



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone have experiences about feeding dehydrated raw food to your furbabies ?

I appreciate every information you made or have as I'm looking for a new and long-term high quality food for my Ullana. 

Thank you all so much in advance!

Alexandra


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I fed my kids dehydrate Primal raw and was very pleased. But, then I found that I could by six pound bags of frozen Primal for much less money. I am very happy and the dogs love it. First of all it is REAL food, not highly processed as kibble is. They all have small, firm poop all the time. Their teeth seem very clean too. The only drawback is that they finish their food so fast, that they don't feel satisfied and want more. After breakfast I give them a chew stick and they are happy. I would never go back to kibble.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I use Stella & Chewys dehydrated raw patties---I just brought an entire luggage full from the US along w/some Fromms kibble (salmon). I must be nuts! DH brought a new dog car seat that we hope will give the pups more protection. We even had to buy a larger piece of luggage to bring it 
I think we need to see a psychiatrist.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls get Addiction dehydrated raw. We rotate four of the grain free varieties and oh my goodness do they love it! I reconstitute it with an equal part of warm water so that it's like oatmeal and they go crazy for it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I am a huge fan of feeding raw food to my B&E. I feel that it's the healthiest, most natural and least processed food I can give them (available on the market). I use all forms of commercial raw food - frozen, dehydrated and freeze-dried and rotate frequently through different brands and flavors. Emma usually eats Stella & Chewy's Freeze-dried as that is her favorite and she will eat each meal consistently. With Bailey, I can rotate as often as I want as he's not picky at all. Some brands that are in our usual rotation are Primal dehydrated and frozen, Addiction dehydrated, Ziwipeak air-dried, and The Honest Kitchen. One new brand we've added recently is Bravo freeze-dried: https://www.chewy.com/dog/bravo-homestyle-complete-turkey/dp/107947 and the dogs have really been enjoying it! 

I started feeding these raw foods to Bailey a few months after he came home - so that's almost 6 years now. And Emma has also been on this type of food since she came home, 3 years ago. Both have done really well and (knock on wood) are in excellent health!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Since she was an older pup, for last two and a half years I feed Lily rotating varieties of Stella and Chewys dried patties, one for breakfast and one for dinner. In addition, I give her a very small amount of Fromms four-star pork and peas kibble in a treat ball for entertainment. 

Her treats are typically bits of boiled chicken breast and raw green beans and a weekly a bit of boiled egg, and now and then I make her food from scratch (and freeze some) from the recipes on JustFoodForYourDog site.

Thanks for the info about Bravo. Going to check into that. Glad I read this thread.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

BTW: I use one S & C's freeze dried patty divided between K & L for dinner with rice or sweet-potato or quinoa, & veggies (steamed or raw). They get kibble & egg for brekkie & snacks of veggies or fruit or lettuce, kresse or some sort of "treat." I know that most people give them more of S & C's but I am limited in what I can bring back from the states and what would be good for Lisi (she has probable MVD).


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Many thanks for sharing your experiences and information with me.

I'm asking because of Ullana's very sensitive stomache and intestine. Since October last year she developed some serious problems we're actually fighting with.

Our nutrition specialist as well as our vet suggested a completely different food for her as she's nine years old now and her whole metabolism has changed yet.
Since I got her with 13 weeks I've been feeding a high quality wet food to her and never had any problems with it. 
But now things have changed completely and I'm quite desperate about her condition (we went through a lot since the last months with vomiting). 

Will try to give the dehydrated raw food a chance as I never would feed her industrial kibble just because of my personal attitude of this kind of food.

The nutrition specialist suggest a barf (bone & raw foods) but as we often travel with her it's no option for me as well. Additionally I feel not comfy with this feeding. 

Will see what I can find here in Germany as lots of your suggested brands aren't available to purchase over here. 

Again thanks for your kind help! 

Alexandra


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor Ullana! I am sorry she hasn't been well. You must be so worried.
You might already know this, but I just wanted to add that if you decide to try one, you should be sure to switch her over very gradually. It seems that the raw food is more "rich" and she may need time to adjust to it.

Mine love Stella & Chewys, The Honest Kitchen, Bravo, Grandma Lucy's and Sojos too. We rotate them. I hope you can find one that she likes and does well on.
Feel better soon sweet Ullana!:grouphug:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> Poor Ullana! I am sorry she hasn't been well. You must be so worried.
> 
> You might already know this, but I just wanted to add that if you decide to try one, you should be sure to switch her over very gradually. It seems that the raw food is more "rich" and she may need time to adjust to it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your caring words!

Yes, I know about switching her over very slowly and carefully!

I'm so interested in the Honest Kitchen but hard to get it here in Germany.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa---let me know if you find something good available here. I keep telling myself I can't keep importing food for L & K. If I find something workable here I will also let you know. xoxo


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Alexa---let me know if you find something good available here. I keep telling myself I can't keep importing food for L & K. If I find something workable here I will also let you know. xoxo



I found one company here offering dehydrated food, Sandi!

http://www.futterglueck.com/

Have ordered food samples to see how it looks and smells alike. They should arrive tomorrow.

Tried to order from The Honest Kitchen but they do not ship to Germany.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Alexa,

So sorry to hear Ullana has been feeling so poorly. Poor baby. I hope she feels better soon.

Best wishes.

Linda


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Let me know how Ullana does with this---I will be very interested. I wish they made a venison one! I may try the pork one.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

LovelyLily said:


> Alexa,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your thoughtful words, Linda! 

It really means a lot to me.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Let me know how Ullana does with this---I will be very interested. I wish they made a venison one! I may try the pork one.



I will for sure! Will get all three sorts for testing and I'm already very curious.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear Ullana is having tummy troubles. You might want to prepare her digestive system as sometimes dogs with sensitive stomachs have a difficult time transitioning to fd raw or raw. Can you work with your vet on that? Maybe some pre & pro-biotics. I would use something in a powder form and of course do everything slowly, as you already know. 

Bayleigh can't eat it because of her immune issues, and barfs it right up. Georgie has been on Stella & Chewy's since I brought her home at 11 months of age. She loves it, is healthy, and I've had no problems. Tell our girl to feel better soon so she stops worrying her mommy!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Ullana is having tummy troubles. You might want to prepare her digestive system as sometimes dogs with sensitive stomachs have a difficult time transitioning to fd raw or raw. Can you work with your vet on that? Maybe some pre & pro-biotics. I would use something in a powder form and of course do everything slowly, as you already know.
> 
> Bayleigh can't eat it because of her immune issues, and barfs it right up. Georgie has been on Stella & Chewy's since I brought her home at 11 months of age. She loves it, is healthy, and I've had no problems. Tell our girl to feel better soon so she stops worrying her mommy!!!



Lydia, thank you for your caring words as I'm really upset at the moment.
We're fighting with it since already last year with up's and down's.

A stool test brought the result of two kind of bacteria in her stomache due to a developed food intolerance so now we're looking for a new option.

She already gets a probiotic powder to help her stomache and intestine system recover again.
But main thing is to find a long-term new food for her that works. 
I know the transition has to be slowly and very carefully.

Thanks so much for sharing your experiences with Bayleigh and Georgie!
Hugs and kisses to you all!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hugs & Kisses to you and Ullana too...Hopefully you will find answers soon!



Alexa said:


> Lydia, thank you for your caring words as I'm really upset at the moment.
> We're fighting with it since already last year with up's and down's.
> 
> A stool test brought the result of two kind of bacteria in her stomache due to a developed food intolerance so now we're looking for a new option.
> ...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Alexa said:


> A stool test brought the result of two kind of bacteria in her stomache due to a developed food intolerance so now we're looking for a new option.
> 
> She already gets a probiotic powder to help her stomache and intestine system recover again.
> But main thing is to find a long-term new food for her that works.
> ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of Ulanna's troubles.

I second the transitioning really slowly to the raw. It isn't for every dog. To try for Lola I had to add a teeny bit to her meals and increase very slowly or she vomited. She was already on Animal Essentials, pre and probiotic. In the end she could hold down full portions but never did well on it so I am back to home cooking for the girls. They both do the best on that. Never any problems.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Alexa said:
> 
> 
> > A stool test brought the result of two kind of bacteria in her stomache due to a developed food intolerance so now we're looking for a new option.
> ...


----------

